# I love Halloween and don't you?



## kissmybones (Apr 3, 2005)

I can not wait unstill halloween 2005 because I am just dieing to run my

fog machine, lights, spooky sound effects to scare the hell out of the
trick or treaters this year.

I am looking forward to this halloween 2005 and are you?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Indeed I do look forward to it. I always feel like I'm wishing my life away just so October 31st will get here.

It's strange how I want it to get here so quickly, yet at the same time, when it's almost here I wish I had a few more weeks to build a few more props for my yard haunt.


----------



## Kimlivesforhalloween (Apr 11, 2005)

*Counting in the days*

I thought I was the only one who's calendar revolves around Halloween activities for the year. I do a yard display every year so it seems I start the juices churning this time of year. Granted, I love the holidays and decorate as such but Halloween/autumn decorating and celebrating gets its start in August and goes through November. It took many years for my husband to get accustomed to this but now he helps me with it. 
I go through that mourning period right after Halloween knowing my displays and home decor have to come down. I do keep the fall things up but still, it's tough. Then the snow comes and it is over. (((.
I hate summer because it gets in the way of fall!!!!!!


----------



## CanopyOfCarnage (Apr 8, 2005)

*I love halloween too*

I understand what you go through after Halloween. I didn't want to take my haunt down! I had spent so much time into putting all of the props and display together, and it all came down in 1 hour. I had such a hard time putting up my grandmas Christmas lights because my mind was always on Halloween. So, your not the the only one.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 18, 2005)

....mmmn the post-halloween depersion, for all of us it is the downer that maked the next season even better to look forward too


----------

